# Non-KJV Christian curriculum?



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Do any of you know of any Christian curriculum that uses versions of the Bible other than the KJV?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Rod and Staff is KJV and the one A Beka book we use is (so I assume it all is). Apologia seems to not be, could be New KJV as it is very similar but no thee's and thou's. I looked in the credits and it doesn't mention the version they are using.

Why not KJV? I like using it for the difficulty of the language, helps them with vocabulary and higher level literature late. That said we do our Bible reading in a different version so they get limited exposure to KJV.

I was surprised with Rod and Staff as they actually teach the thee's and thou's when talking about pronouns and such....so they work it right into the grammar, maybe 3-5 lesson per grade talk about it. It helped me, too.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Are you looking for Bible curriculum or just a general curriculum? For Bible, I use the Bible Study guide for all ages, and you use whatever version Bible you want with it. We're on our third time through and have used KJV, NKJV and now NASB, and I had a friend use it with NIV.

Dawn


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

Alpha Omega's Switched on Schoolhouse offers two choices of Bible versions to use. I don't know what version the Lifepac Curriculum uses.


----------

